
Ask HN:Why isn't nobody talking about the thread that EME poses? - sysdyne
The same companies that support EME are supporting net neutrality! Hypocrites much?
======
detaro
Doesn't seem hypocritical to me. Can you attempt an argument for why the two
are comparable?

~~~
sysdyne
DRM is a restricting technology that is self perpetuating. Even if the
copyright rights of a DRM content fall into public domain you can still be
punished for trying to bypass DRM. Isn't that hypocritical ?

